# Pearl (2022)



## Niah2 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hello everyone,

Discovered this a few days ago, lots of classic film score goodness.



Curious to know your opinions about it.

Cheers !


----------



## davidson (Nov 1, 2022)

I didn't enjoy it in the movie, and tbh I'm not a fan of that musical style / period.


----------



## Great Zed (Nov 2, 2022)

I almost didn't watch this movie because I didn't care for X, but I'm glad I did. It's one of the most unsettling horror movies I've seen since Hereditary, and the score is one of my favorites of the year. Just a brilliant movie all around.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 2, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Discovered this a few days ago, lots of classic film score goodness.
> 
> ...



Very realistic strings. They must have layered CSS with vista.

/s


----------



## Niah2 (Nov 2, 2022)

Great Zed said:


> I almost didn't watch this movie because I didn't care for X, but I'm glad I did. It's one of the most unsettling horror movies I've seen since Hereditary, and the score is one of my favorites of the year. Just a brilliant movie all around.


I did like X but I went to see Pearl not excepting much since I usually don't enjoy sequels or prequels but boy was I really pleasantly surprised, totally agree with you about Pearl and the score.

I thought the score style was very fitting to all those classic references.


----------

